# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Libélulas en el Ter

## perdiguera

Cerca de la desembocadura del Ter pude tomar estas dos imágenes de libélulas

----------

embalses al 100% (03-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (03-oct-2016),frfmfrfm (03-oct-2016),Jonasino (03-oct-2016),Los terrines (03-oct-2016),willi (03-oct-2016)

----------

